# Ireland to Regina flights



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

We are a family of 6 moving to Regina next month.Can anyone suggest cheapest way to travel.So far I can get 6 flights to Toronto for 2000 euro for all six, but how to get from Toronto to Regina.Train ? Buy a car and drive ? Fly ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dealdish said:


> We are a family of 6 moving to Regina next month.Can anyone suggest cheapest way to travel.So far I can get 6 flights to Toronto for 2000 euro for all six, but how to get from Toronto to Regina.Train ? Buy a car and drive ? Fly ?


Well, for 6 people and luggage it would need to be, at least a mini-van and even then it would be a difficult squeeze. It would probably be a three day drive. The train is okay but it means coming into Toronto city proper to make the connection, bringing all your luggage and with, I guess, 4 children it could be a logistical nightmare.
Personally I would fly. Catch a connecting flight at Toronto Pearson airport. There are two airlines going to Regina, Air Canada and Westjet. Check both websites for seat sales. By flying you will be in Regina the same day as you left, except for the time change.


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Well, for 6 people and luggage it would need to be, at least a mini-van and even then it would be a difficult squeeze. It would probably be a three day drive. The train is okay but it means coming into Toronto city proper to make the connection, bringing all your luggage and with, I guess, 4 children it could be a logistical nightmare.
> Personally I would fly. Catch a connecting flight at Toronto Pearson airport. There are two airlines going to Regina, Air Canada and Westjet. Check both websites for seat sales. By flying you will be in Regina the same day as you left, except for the time change.


check air canada they have a sale on east canada flights at the moment.
good luck


----------

